# super dmz cycle



## Mike Ceno (Dec 22, 2010)

Today will end week 1 of 30mg ed of dmz. I would have liked to post a log everyday but I'm pretty busy at the moment.So i will try to post as i can.

starting weight:186lbs
day 7 weight:190lbs

my max bench has gone from 225lb- 4 reps to 235lb 3 reps

Everything else has gone up very slightly but once again, im trying to steer clear of posting a log and trying to just say for all those considering a cycle, it has been working for me. Was very skepticle of this product but seems to be doing pretty good. Also i am taking in roughly 4000 calories a day and drinking a lot of water so water weight is most of the weight but its still good for one week i'd say! looking forward for when it"s really suppose to kick in, week 2 and 3!
                                 Peace, Mike Ceno


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 22, 2010)

Keep the diet clean. IF you start getting lethargic up the carbs. Good luck!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 24, 2010)

nice man keep us posted


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 24, 2010)

Nothing to report yet as far as week 2. looking forward to chest day sunday after the holidays. this stuff kinda reminds me of a stronger acting creatine in a way. diet hasnt been clean but i been an ecto my whole life so aint worried bout lil bit of fat. protein, carbs and water is in check tho.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 25, 2010)

Mike Ceno said:


> Nothing to report yet as far as week 2. looking forward to chest day sunday after the holidays. this stuff kinda reminds me of a stronger acting creatine in a way. diet hasnt been clean but i been an ecto my whole life so aint worried bout lil bit of fat. protein, carbs and water is in check tho.



How have your caloric intake been compared to normal?

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 26, 2010)

Z, I would normally take in about 3000 calories day so I've increased my calorie by about a 1000 a day, I never counted my protein intake before the cycle but now I make sure I get around 150 grams a day


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 26, 2010)

Also I would like to add that I have been working out for 4 years now and started out at 135lb and have managed to put on 50lbs in the past four years through weight lifting and diet


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

What's about your PCT?


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

Im curious about this PH, looking foward to following some logs


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 28, 2010)

Mike Ceno said:


> Z, I would normally take in about 3000 calories day so I've increased my calorie by about a 1000 a day, I never counted my protein intake before the cycle but now I make sure I get around 150 grams a day


 

For better results you should increase your protein intake to 1.5grams - 2grams per pound of body weight. Your weight is close to 200lbs, so if I was you I would be eating around 400grams of protein a day. 150grams is too low.


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)

this is true


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 29, 2010)

for pct i will be using e-control as directed from iron mag labs. i was gonna go with the typical clomid and nolva but i figured might as well stick with IM the whole way thru. yes you are right about the protein intake and i will increase to 300 for the next week and see how it pans out


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 29, 2010)

today will end day 14: and i am up to 194 morning weight(+8lbs from start). ill b honest i had no idea id ever get these type of results from a "legal" supp. weights going up but my vascularity is as well, so thats awesome! can't wait to try there metha-drol. thank you to everyone for your comments and input thus far,much appreciated bros


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh yea has for the SIDES, no back pumps, no lethargy, boys aint shrink yet but I have no desire to have sex, my girl hates it, and my main man barely gets up anymore, sounds like deca dick, damn!


----------



## Mike Ceno (Jan 5, 2011)

Week 3 now and am up to 196(+10b) morning weight. Traps and arms seem to be responding dramatically and chest grew half an inch. Clothes getting a lil tight, shit don't have money for new ones.
Workouts: lil more aggression, my max bench went to 155-2 reps no help from spotter, everythng else continues to increase slightly, but to increase bench 20lbs in 2 weeks is fine by me
Side effects: minor cramps here and there, sex drive is still kinda down but not as bad as I thought and that's basically it

I encourage skeptics who r serious about lifting and diet to give it a try


----------



## Mike Ceno (Jan 5, 2011)

I meant my max bench went to 255-2 reps not 155. Sorry typing from my blackberry


----------



## lcht2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mike Ceno said:


> Clothes getting a lil tight, shit don't have money for new ones.


 
i know the feeling but fuck it, buy sweatpants


----------

